# Smokin on Feb 25 2005



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2005)

Got 2 butts going on in moments, tomorrow I'm throwin on the corned beef brisket to make pastrami.

So far, I scored the fat on the butts.  Big butts, not a lot of fat cap, but I never trim the fat cap.  I like it to render down through the meat, if anything is left, I'll pull it out when I'm pulling.

  Used my own rub, heavy on sugar and pepper, just a few other spices.
Simpler the better imho.  Season the meat, don't cover the taste (which is why I don't like cumin..it changes the flavor to much for me).

  Had an abundance of honey mustard.  Decided to coat with that.  I usually don't do mustard, but I had to get rid of that stuff!

 I've always like coating with rub, then mustard, then applying another layer of rub.  Don't think anyone else does this, but it works for me.


  WSM is heating up, will throw the butts on soon.

  Corned beef is soaking, I want to get a lot of the salt out.  I'll put it on in the morning when I get up.   No guru here, I'll get the temps set and check em when I get up.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Capn' we must of been posting at the same time Bud!  Take some pics!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2005)

no camera...I can get one from a friend tomorrow.

  Also, I use a weed burner/flame thrower to light my charcoal (also to clean all my grills).

  I use sand in my pan, and decided to heat up that sand with the burner...(it's about 45 degrees here).  Temps got above 250 real quick, that's a good way to speed up the preheat process!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 25, 2005)

I love to see pics from beginning to end!  GOOD LUCK CAPTAIN!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2005)

last spring, I bought a digital camera, and suddenly realized I had nothing to take pics of.  Returned it for a refund.   That was before this board.  Guess that's one more thing I have to buy to feed this insatiable
hobby! :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey Capt. what time is dinner???? I'm getting ready to rub my ribs for tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

:mornin: 

up and moving around now....butts have big bark, but after me picking on Guru owners on another forum, I awoke to find my coals almost gone, and I don't know how high my meat temps got!  

 :smt011  

Looks ok though, I added more coals and will but the beef on soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> :mornin:
> 
> up and moving around now....butts have big bark, but after me picking on Guru owners on another forum, I awoke to find my coals almost gone, and I don't know how high my meat temps got!
> 
> ...



Capn' you'll be okay, kinda hard to get the temps too too high in the WSM without trying!  What kinda internal temp do you have?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

mid 140's.  Very close to the danger zone, but with the heavy bark I know it was on it's way down from a higher temp.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

You'll be fine.  How longs it been cooking?  It most likely had a higher temp before the coals ran out.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Cap, what are you going to put on the CB?  Pepper and coriander?  Huh? Huh?  Come on tell me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

You no havey ET-73 Capt??  That makes it ok for me...gets to low in temp and BEEP...BEEEP...BEEEP!!

You'll be fine...nice pics by the way!!   :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cap, what are you going to put on the CB?  Pepper and coriander?  Huh? Huh?  Come on tell me!



yep, heavy on both.  Contemplating some garlic too.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> You no havey ET-73 Capt??  That makes it ok for me...gets to low in temp and BEEP...BEEEP...BEEEP!!
> 
> You'll be fine...nice pics by the way!!   :roll:



no, looks like another bbq related purchase in my future....good thing I'm not married....my wife would kill me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1tm3qv1p]You no havey ET-73 Capt??  That makes it ok for me...gets to low in temp and BEEP...BEEEP...BEEEP!!
> 
> You'll be fine...nice pics by the way!!   :roll:



no, looks like another bbq related purchase in my future....good thing I'm not married....my wife would kill me![/quote:1tm3qv1p]

Capn' just get the ET-73, I didn't realize you were cooking commando!  It's money well spent, and will keep you from running into the problem you had overnight!  Got mine off Amazon for $40.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

so you have the ET and the Guru?  Are they both necessary?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so you have the ET and the Guru?  Are they both necessary?



NO I don't have the Guru nor do I think it's necessary.  I do have an ET-73 and couldn't be happier with it.  You set your high/low pit temps and set your desired meat temp and that's it. Other than making your vent adjustments on the WSM.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

alll right, I'll but the dang thing.  Guess it's time for me to eat a little crow....I'll have mine eastern Carolina style, please.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> alll right, I'll but the dang thing.  Guess it's time for me to eat a little crow....I'll have mine eastern Carolina style, please.



I had your back about not using the Guru cause I thougt you had a remote therm!  No biggie though, that's why we are all here, to help one another!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

No guru for me either...just ET-73!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

*Here* ya go Capn' I'll help make life easy on ya!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

It's like you guys are talking a different language. :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

All right!  Gave the butts bone a tug, and out it came...they're cooling down.  Rubbed the corned beef heavily with coriander, black pepper, and that black pepper/garlic combo I've got.  It's on now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

now I'm pulling this off at 165....I'll be using my electric slicer to get thin slices.  Obviously, if you were to bite into at that point, it would be pretty tough.  Plan on serving pastrami reubens Tuesday for poker night!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

ummmm  butts were excellent....little overcooked on the outside, couldn't use all the bark, but there was just a little fat left inside, and I add that to my final mix (I know, so sue me)!

  Sprinkled with a little more rub, added some vin sauce, and I've got three big bags vacced and ready for the freezer after they cool down some more.

  Now the pastrami is on and I can here the fat sizzling as it drips to the sand pan....smells great around here!


----------



## john pen (Feb 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *Here* ya go Capn' I'll help make life easy on ya!



Just sent the link to my wife..birthday next month...fingers crossed..

Starting to roast my garlic for my brisket...gonna try throwing a roasted halipino in the mix too...gonna fire up the smoker around 2am....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> ...gonna fire up the smoker around 2am....


Don't ya just love those middle-of-the-night rousts??  :-D   Pics, John!


----------



## john pen (Feb 26, 2005)

where are you guys posting your pics ? I was on picturetrail, but I think my freebe expired...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 26, 2005)

RIPWAY


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

I use my own site..Bruce is using http://www.webshots.com/ but you have to send yourself the pic to get the proper address or something.. Larry's using http://www.pixpond.com/ but I think those pics are deleted after 30 days...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> where are you guys posting your pics ? I was on picturetrail, but I think my freebe expired...



John,
        I normally use pixpond or Imageshack.  Both are free and work great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

and ther pastrami looks great.  Will wrap now, slice in a few days....hard to wait.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> and ther pastrami looks great.  Will wrap now, slice in a few days....hard to wait.



Come on Cappy taste it and let me know what I am looking forward to!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Stop tempting me!  I of course tugged off a corner, and most of it was rub....now it's in the foil and snuggling in with the juices....somebody change the subject!!!!! (goes to nibble on pulled pork)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Stop tempting me!  I of course tugged off a corner, and most of it was rub....now it's in the foil and snuggling in with the juices....somebody change the subject!!!!! (goes to nibble on pulled pork)



Okay, I'll change the subject!  I just got off the phone with my wife and asked her to bring home some sauerkraut, Thousand Island dressing, pumpernickel bread and a six pack of Guinness.  Gonna have reubens and several pints for dinner, with my PASTRAMI that you should be eating too Cappy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

If I start that thing, there won't be any left for Tuesday night.
Change the subject! :axe:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If I start that thing, there won't be any left for Tuesday night.
> Change the subject! :axe:



Okay, what goes good with fresh pastrami on a Reuben sandwich?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

I did not read that last post, and I'm not reading this thread anymore.

I've got pulled pork to keep me warm through the night.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've got pulled pork to keep me warm through the night.


STOP!!  ROFLMAO!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I did not read that last post, and I'm not reading this thread anymore.
> 
> I've got pulled pork to keep me warm through the night.



Pulled Pork, Pastrami Reuben????  You may be onto something Cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> oh, no!  I'm hungry again!  Gotta have a reuben....!!!



Susan, bring the martinis and I'll supply the Reubens and Guinness!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

I think she's bringing her "Right" too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> I think she's bringing her "Right" too!



That's okay as long as she brings either a Cohiba or the Absynthe!


----------

